# Ecco Classic Tour Hydromax Golf Shoe



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.ecco.com/en/Ecco/Golf/Mens Collection/141004-01007?i=28


Got these shoes back in July and have had a chance to wear them in and play quite a few rounds now.

Overall these are excellent shoes very comfortable, stylish and water proof, unlike the last 2 pairs of Dryjoys.

I imagine you could wear them straight from the box but due to an old cricketing injury to my right big toe, I always have to wear shoes in.

These are full leather everything so they do require looking after, cleaning and polishing after each wear and the gortex makes your feet sweat a bit so the need to be dried out after use.



Would I get another pair, definitely!


----------



## justagolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

Would agree with all you say...I to use Ecco.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 19, 2011)

The only problem I have with ecco shoes is they look a bit like you get them on prescription


----------



## algar5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Another Ecco fan here without doubt the best golf shoes I have ever owned.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 19, 2011)

chris661 said:



			The only problem I have with ecco shoes is they look a bit like you get them on prescription 

Click to expand...

Maybe I'll be able to get a pair soon then!

The quack was talking about me getting "rocker soles" next for my feet problems! How about a "no way Jose" was what was going through my mind and I don't want to get my toes fused which was another suggestion!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2011)

chris661 said:



			The only problem I have with ecco shoes is they look a bit like you get them on prescription 

Click to expand...

Which one do you think look orthopedic then Chris?

I think mine look pretty good!


----------



## chris661 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just think with the design of most of them around the toe area (with the exception of maybe the biom) they look "wonky". I don't doubt that they are a good shoe and am going to try the biom for sure.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 20, 2011)

chris661 said:



			The only problem I have with ecco shoes is they look a bit like you get them on prescription 

Click to expand...

Says the man who looks like a penguin.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 20, 2011)

CliveW said:



			Says the man who looks like a penguin.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------

